# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  آسقآني من ڪآس آلغلآ لييين آدمنتــﮧ ! ~> ڪرف من يديني

## ليلاس

*..~*

*::

::*

----------


## ليلاس

**вяв*

----------


## ليلاس



----------

هدوء الغرام (03-10-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*آلسلآم عليڪم ڪيفڪم ! 

اليوم جبت لكم مسجآت من عمل الاخت αқόš 5ā8āн ~*
*الف شكر لهآ* **

*آتمنى تنآل آعجآبڪم !*

*ۈمني لڪم*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال بججججد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسجآت آحساس*
*تسلميين ليلآس ع النقل الحلو*
*ربي يعطيكِ العآفيه*
*ودي..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*روعه .. يسلمووووو*

----------


## ليلاس

> خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال بججججد



 
*من ذووقك حبوبه..*

*مشكووره ع الحضوور..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *مسجآت آحساس*
> *تسلميين ليلآس ع النقل الحلو*
> *ربي يعطيكِ العآفيه*
> *ودي..*



*الله يسسلمك و يعاافيك حبيبتي ..*

*الأحلى حضوورك..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *روعه .. يسلمووووو*



*الله يسسسسسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*الروووووووعهـ هالتوااجد""..*

*منورة..}*

----------

